# Pat McGroin, Microsoft Windows Tech Team



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Please give a warm welcome to the newest member of the Microsoft Windows Tech Team, *Pat McGroin*

Congratulations Pat... Welcome aboard!

John


`


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*pat mcgroin*

Congratulations, Enthusiast pat mcgroin has just joined the Windows Tech Team!
Well Done!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You beat me to it, 5niper...... I noticed Pat changed colors....:laugh: and was just getting ready to make the comment. 

Great going Pat.... congrats!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Pat, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done, Pat :wave:

BG


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats Pat. Well deserved. =)


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Pat :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Pat! Well done!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

A new team member, Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the welcome.

Ill try to do my best to keep with the fine tradition that you
have all set in making this a great site.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome aboard!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats Pat! Welcome aboard!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Pat! Good to see you on the team.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Pat!
keep up the good work


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, good to see, Pat is a great help, sorry about being so late, I guess thats something that's never going to change. :sigh:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats mate, I am also late but when I saw you posted on mine I thought I'd return the favour


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done and welcome to the team.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Pat! Looks like I'll be seeing you around *Vista/7* often :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations Pat, well done on your newly earned title :grin:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Again I would like to say thanks to all of you.
It really makes me feel welcome.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I felt exactly the same when I was welcomed which was nice.

It goes to show how TSF is a good online community. The staff are all using their own time to help people for nothing. It really makes you feel good to be a part of that and to see a thread solved and the user thankful for it, especially when they post back saying that it worked and thanking for the help.


----------

